# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Μοτερ γκαραζοπορτας

## Solinas

τι θα πρεπει να κοιταξω πρωτα σε ενα τετοιο μοτερ αν εχει καει? οταν πατιεται το κουμπι για να ανοιξει ακουγεται ενα τακ. Αλλα δεν ανοιγει αν εχεις καποιος καποια φωτογραφια και μπορει ας την ανεβασει για να δωσει συμβουλες και γενικα να πει τι πρεπει να ελεγξουμε πρωτα :Smile:

----------


## αλπινιστης

Κανει τακ και ακουγεται το μοτερ να μουγκριζει και η πορτα μενει ακινητη?
Ή κανει τακ και δεν ακουγεται τιποτα?
Οι γκαραζοπορτες εχουν ενα συστημα που ξεκομπλαρει το γραναζι - για την περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος, και οχι μονο!
Δοκιμασες να ξεκομπλαρεις την πορτα και να χρησιμοποιησεις το τηλεκοντρολ? Πρεπει να ακους το μοτερ να δουλευει για λιγη ωρα (μετα κοβει μονο του απο χρονο)-
Μην τρομαξεις, :Confused1:  το γραναζι δεν κινειται εκεινη την ωρα! Εσυ ομως μπορεις να κανεις μια ωραιοτατη αμπερομετρηση στο μοτερακι σου!
Εαν το μοτερ ειναι ΟΚ και εφοσον εισαι ξεκομπλαρισμενος, δες αν κινειται η πορτα (μην εχει φρακαρει πουθενα)
Ε, εαν ολα ειναι ΟΚ, τοτε καταληγεις στα: 
α. Πλακετα - ρελε
β. κομπλερ μοτερ

Καλη τυχη!!! :Thumbup1:

----------


## Solinas

> Κανει τακ και ακουγεται το μοτερ να μουγκριζει και η πορτα μενει ακινητη?
> Ή κανει τακ και δεν ακουγεται τιποτα?
> Οι γκαραζοπορτες εχουν ενα συστημα που ξεκομπλαρει το γραναζι - για την περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος, και οχι μονο!
> Δοκιμασες να ξεκομπλαρεις την πορτα και να χρησιμοποιησεις το τηλεκοντρολ? Πρεπει να ακους το μοτερ να δουλευει για λιγη ωρα (μετα κοβει μονο του απο χρονο)-
> Μην τρομαξεις, το γραναζι δεν κινειται εκεινη την ωρα! Εσυ ομως μπορεις να κανεις μια ωραιοτατη αμπερομετρηση στο μοτερακι σου!
> Εαν το μοτερ ειναι ΟΚ και εφοσον εισαι ξεκομπλαρισμενος, δες αν κινειται η πορτα (μην εχει φρακαρει πουθενα)
> Ε, εαν ολα ειναι ΟΚ, τοτε καταληγεις στα: 
> α. Πλακετα - ρελε
> β. κομπλερ μοτερ
> ...


ακουγεται μονο ενα τακ τιποτα αλλο δεν κανει ουτε ακουγεται κατι. Θα κοιταξω αυτα που μου ειπες και σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile:

----------


## Solinas

Για να κανει τακ ομως λογικα το ρελε παει να οπλισει σωστα? αρα μπορει να μην ειναι το ρελε

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το τακ λογικα ειναι το ρελε. Ανοιξε το κουτι, και τσεκαρε το ρελε.
Κατ αρχην να σιγουρευτεις οτι οπλιζει - αλλο να ακους ενα τακ και αλλο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι οπλιζει!!
Μετα μετρα τις επαφες του. Παιρνει τις τασεις που πρεπει (220AC ή 24DC ειναι οι πιο πιθανες), και αν ναι, τις βγαζει απο την αλλη οταν οπλισει? (Ετσι τσεκαρεις οτι οι επαφες του αγουν). 
Παγιδα εδω: Αν το ρελε κοβει 2 καλωδια (φαση και ουδετερο, η + και - ) μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος για την φαση αλλα οχι για τον ουδετερο. Αν σε προβληματιζει βαλε μια λαμπα στην εξοδο προς το μοτερ και δες αν θα αναψει (ο κομμενος ουδετερος ειναι περιεργη βλαβη στον εντοπισμο της) :Wink: . 
Αυτα για το ρελε.

Για το μοτερ, την ωρα που το εχεις ΞΕκομπλαρισμενο (μην χτυπησουμε κιολας!!!) δωστου ταση απ'ευθειας απο την τροφοδοσια αν ειναι 220 αλλιως απο το τροφοδοτικο που το τροφοδοτει ετσι και αλλιως ( SOS:να σιγουρευτεις για την ταση λειτουργιας του μοτερ)

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Καλησπέρα,  
Φίλε μου δεν μας είπες τι τύπος γκαραζόπορτας είναι (ρολό, συρόμενη, ανοιγόμενη, η αυτή με την αλυσίδα και τα τετράγωνα φύλλα) ?
Πες μας αρχικα γιατι εμεις δέν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι έχεις εσύ ή τι βλέπεις (μια φωτογραφία ίσος να βοηθούσε)!!!

----------


## Solinas

> Καλησπέρα,  
> Φίλε μου δεν μας είπες τι τύπος γκαραζόπορτας είναι (ρολό, συρόμενη, ανοιγόμενη, η αυτή με την αλυσίδα και τα τετράγωνα φύλλα) ?
> Πες μας αρχικα γιατι εμεις δέν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι έχεις εσύ ή τι βλέπεις (μια φωτογραφία ίσος να βοηθούσε)!!!


εχεις δικιο φιλε αλλα και εγω δεν το εχω δει ακομη :Rolleyes:  ειναι συρομενη η πορτα

----------


## thm

Πιθανά προβλήματα:
 1) Βλάβη στον ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα ελέγχου (το "τακ" θα μπορούσε να είναι από το ρελέ που ενεργοποιεί τον φανό και όχι από κάποιο από τα ρελέ που σχετίζονται με την τροφοδοσία του μοτέρ), περιλαμβανομένων χαλασμένων ρελέ (πχ με καμένες επαφές οπότε και πάλι το "τακ" δεν αποδεικνύει κάτι)
 2) Κακή επαφή κλέμας στον πίνακα ελέγχου, καλώδιο μοτέρ που δεν κάνει καλή επαφή (περιλαμβάνονται και τα καλώδια του πυκνωτή εάν είναι μοτέρ AC) 
 3) Χαλασμένος πυκνωτής (εάν είναι μοτέρ AC)
 4) Καμμένη περιέλιξη ή χαλασμένο θερμικό
 5) Πολλή μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (συνήθως καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας με πολλές οξειδώσεις) ή μεσολάβηση μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης που δεν επαρκεί για το συνολικό φορτίο.

Για AC μοτέρ, ελέγχουμε ως εξής:
 - Κόβουμε το ρεύμα
 - Αποσυνδέουμε μόνο τα 3 καλώδια του μοτέρ (COMMON, OPEN και CLOSE με τον πυκνωτή) από τον πίνακα ελέγχου (σημειώνουμε όμως πρώτα ποιά καλώδια πάνε που για να μπορούμε έπειτα να τα ξανασυνδέσουμε στην θέση τους)
 - Συνδέουμε το ρεύμα και δίνουμε εντολές για άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο. Εννοείται ότι ελέγχουμε πρώτα πως έχουμε συνδέσει σωστά φωτοκύτταρα, εντολές STOP κλπ και έχουμε κάνει σωστά τις ρυθμίσεις και τον προγραμματισμό του. Τώρα θα πρέπει με το δοκιμαστικό να βλέπουμε, ανάλογα με το εάν το μοτέρ κάνει άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο, τάση στην επαφή OPEN ή CLOSE αντίστοιχα. Εάν όχι, έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον πίνακα ελέγχου.
 - Κόβουμε το ρεύμα
 - Φέρνουμε χειροκίνητα την πόρτα στην μισάνοιχτη θέση και την μπλοκάρουμε εκεί. Βεβαιωνόμαστε ότι όσο κάνουμε δοκιμές δεν θα περάσει κανείς από το άνοιγμα.
- Εάν μπορούμε, και για να αποκλείουμε τυχόν προβλήματα με πτώση τάσης κλπ, συνεχίζουμε τις δοκιμές (τα επόμενα βήματα) χρησιμοποιώντας ρεύμα που παίρνουμε με μία μπαλαντέζα από μία ανεξάρτητη παροχή ρεύματος.
 - Δίνουμε ρεύμα και βεβαιωνόμαστε ότι έχουμε συνδέσει σωστά φάση και ουδέτερο (ότι ο  ουδέτερος του ρεύματος συνδέεται με το COMMON του μοτέρ - δηλαδή ότι,  όταν συνδέσουμε το ρεύμα, δεν ανάβει το δοκιμαστικό στην επαφή COMMON  του μοτέρ) ώστε να ξέρουμε ότι τα ρελέ ελέγχουν την φάση. άμεσα στο μοτέρ ως εξής (χρησιμοποιούμε μία κλέμα για να κρατήσουμε τα καλώδια στην θέση τους):
     Τα καλώδια των τυλιγμάτων (αυτά που στα άκρα τους συνδέονταν τα άκρα του πυκνωτή και πήγαιναν στις επαφές OPEN και CLOSE πρέπει να συνεχίσουν, και τα 2, να συνδέονται με τον πύκνωτή - συνήθως έχουν μαύρο και καφέ χρώμα).  Συνδέουμε τον ουδέτερο του ρεύματος στο καλώδιο που συνδεόταν στην επαφή COMMON (συνήθως έχει γκρι ή μπλε χρώμα). Όταν συνδέουμε την φάση του ρεύματος στο ένα από τα υπόλοιπα 2 καλώδια (αυτά με τον πυκνωτή) το μοτέρ πρέπει να κινείται προς την μία κατεύθυνση και όταν την συνδέουμε στο άλλο πρέπει καν κινείται προς την  αντίθετη κατεύθυνση. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: σε καθένα από τα 2 αυτά καλώδια (αυτά με τον πυκνωτή) δίνουμε ρεύμα εναλλάξ - ΟΧΙ ταυτόχρονα.
  - Εάν το μοτέρ κινείται κανονικά και για άνοιγμα και για κλείσιμο, το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι το μοτέρ. Εάν κάναμε την δοκιμή με ανεξάρτητη παροχή ρεύματος, πρέπει να επεναλάβουμε και με την κανονική παροχή ρεύματος για να δούμε εάν φταίει η παροχή ή όχι. Εάν το μοτέρ δεν κινείται αλλά κάνει ένα ελαφρύ βουητό υπάρχει πιθανότητα να έχουμε ελαττωματικό (ή όχι σωστά συνδεδεμένο πυκνωτή). Δοκιμάζουμε πάλι το προηγούμενο βήμα αφού αντικαταστήσουμε τον πυκνωτή με έναν ΙΔΙΟ - εάν βέβαια έχουμε ανταλλακτικό πυκνωτή μαζί μας. Εάν και με καινούργιο πυκνωτή δεν δουλεύει το μοτέρ τότε μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι με τα τυλίγματα ή το θερμικό του.

----------


## innova

Διαβάζοντας για το μοτέρ της γκαραζόπορτας είδα πως έχει τρία καλώδια από ένα για Open, Close Common. 
Αν έχω υποθέσει σωστά, είναι αντίστοιχα με τα Up, Down, Com που έχει και ο διάδρομος γυμναστικής μου που έχω λυμένο και δεν ξέρω πως να συνδέσω τα 3 καλώδια: άσπρο, κόκκινο και μαύρο!
Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει μια βοήθεια;
εδώ: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...948#post534948 

το θέμα μου με φωτογραφίες.

----------


## tuluba

> Πιθανά προβλήματα:
>    Δοκιμάζουμε πάλι το προηγούμενο βήμα αφού αντικαταστήσουμε τον πυκνωτή με έναν ΙΔΙΟ - εάν βέβαια έχουμε ανταλλακτικό πυκνωτή μαζί μας. Εάν και με καινούργιο πυκνωτή δεν δουλεύει το μοτέρ τότε μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι με τα τυλίγματα ή το θερμικό του.


συνηθως εχει και το μοτερ πυκνωτη εκτος της πλακέτας ?
εχω ενα παρόμοιο προβλημα 
με πλακέτα http://www.acsys1.gr/products/autote...pic-2001/index
και μοτερ  http://voleda.fr/moteurs-simu-centra...40-af-373.html

στο κατεβασμα και μονο , μπλοκάρει ο ρελες , δίνει ταση , αλλα ακουγεται μονο ενα ελαφρυ βουητο , οταν την βοηθάω λίγο με το χέρι , ξεκινά αμεσως και κατεβένει.

----------


## thm

Σε όσα κεντρικά μοτέρ ρολλών (όπως και αυτό το SIMU) έχω δει, ο πυκνωτής βρίσκεται στο σώμα του μοτέρ. 

Το πρόβλημα μπορεί πράγματι να είναι ο πυκνωτής. Εάν αλλαξεις μεταξύ τους θέση στα καλώδια OPEN και CLOSE στην μεριά της πλακέτας τότε κάνει το ανάποδο? (δηλαδή κατεβαίνει εύκολα αλλά ανεβαίνει δύσκολα ?) Εάν ναι, είναι πολύ πιθανό το πρόβλημα να είναι ο πυκνωτής. Εάν όχι, ίσως το ρολλό σκαλώνει κάπου ή το πλακετάκι μέσα στο μοτέρ που ξεμπλοκάρει το ηλεκτρόφρενο όταν το μοτέρ παίρνει ρεύμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά.

Δοκίμασες πως δουλεύει το ρολλό στην χειροκίνηση ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει εύκολα χωρίς μαγκώματα? Εάν το αφήσεις στη μέση, είναι ζυγισμένο ή ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει ανεξέλεγκτα.

----------


## tuluba

> Σε όσα κεντρικά μοτέρ ρολλών (όπως και αυτό το SIMU) έχω δει, ο πυκνωτής βρίσκεται στο σώμα του μοτέρ. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα μπορεί πράγματι να είναι ο πυκνωτής. Εάν αλλαξεις μεταξύ τους θέση στα καλώδια OPEN και CLOSE στην μεριά της πλακέτας τότε κάνει το ανάποδο? (δηλαδή κατεβαίνει εύκολα αλλά ανεβαίνει δύσκολα ?) Εάν ναι, είναι πολύ πιθανό το πρόβλημα να είναι ο πυκνωτής. Εάν όχι, ίσως το ρολλό σκαλώνει κάπου ή το πλακετάκι μέσα στο μοτέρ που ξεμπλοκάρει το ηλεκτρόφρενο όταν το μοτέρ παίρνει ρεύμα δεν λειτουργεί σωστά.
> 
> Δοκίμασες πως δουλεύει το ρολλό στην χειροκίνηση ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει εύκολα χωρίς μαγκώματα? Εάν το αφήσεις στη μέση, είναι ζυγισμένο ή ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει ανεξέλεγκτα.


Ευχαριστώ για την αμεση απαντηση σου.
θα δοκιμασω να αλλαξω τα open/close καλωδια.
Στην χειροκίνητη δουλευει μια χαρα , ελαφρια. Επίσης αν το σταματησω στη μεση καθως ανεβαίνει , μετα κατεβαίνει μια χαρα. Φαίνεται πως οταν είναι πανω απο ένα όριο ανεβασμενω (4/5) και πανω  δεν κατεβαινει χωρις βοηθεια στην αρχη.(γι'αυτο σκευτομαι τον πυκνωτη εκκινησης) 
Στην μεση (χειροκίνητα) εινια ζυγισμένο. 
Μπορώ να λυσω το μοτερ ενω είναι πανω στην πόρτα , να δω την πλακετα ή θα μου πεσει όλο κάτω ?
Θα φώναζα επαγγέλματια , αλλα μαλλον ο "επαγγελματίας" θα που πει "αλλαγη το μοτερ"   :Very Happy:

----------


## thm

Όταν το ρολλό είναι κατεβασμένο, το μοτέρ φαίνεται. Δεν χρειάζεται να το λύσεις (στα περισσότερα μοτέρ). Συνήθως ο πυκνωτής καλύπτεται από κάποιο πλαστικό κάλυμμα ή είναι πιο πίσω από την πλακετούλα. Εάν σου δίνει χερι, η αλλαγή του δεν πρέπει να είναι δύσκολη. Υπ'όψιν ότι ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι απαραίτητο να φαίνεται "σκασμένος" (με διαρροές, βαθουλώματα, καρούμπαλα κλπ) για να είναι χαλασμένος. Πολλές φορές δεν φαίνεται τίποτε εξωτερικά. 

Τώρα που σκέφτομαι την απάντησή μου. Εάν εναλλάξεις OPEN και CLOSE δεν μπορείς σίγουρα να διαγνώσεις οτι το πρόβλημα είναι ο πυκνωτής (μπορεί να είναι και το ξεμπλοκαρισμα του ηλεκτρόφρενου από την πλακετούλα). Μπορείς όμως να δεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο πίνακας (πχ καρβουνιασμένες επαφές ρελέ που μειώνουν την αγωγιμότητα).

----------


## XristosFL

Καλησπέρα, σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση (και μόνο κατα το άνοιγμα της γκαραζοπορτας) ακούγεται μουγκριτο από το μοτέρ και δεν ξεκινάει. Αφου προσπαθησω καποιες φορες ακόμα (5-10) με το τηλεκοντρολ, τότε ξεκινάει κανονικα. Εχω προσπαθησει την ωρα που παταω το τηλεκοντρολ να σπρώχνω ταυτόχρονα την πόρτα, άλλα δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Επίσης δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να το κάνει σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη συνθηκη κρύο-ζέστη, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι αν ξεκολλήσει και αρχίσει να δουλεύει όσες φορές και να δοκιμάσω να την ανοιγοκλείσω δουλευει κανονικα. αν την αφήσω και γυρίσω μετά απο 5-6 ώρες μπορεί πάλι να κολλήσει. Έχείς κάποια ιδέα γι αυτή την περίπτωση? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων!

----------


## mikemtb73

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος μεγάλος αλουμινένιος πυκνωτής, άλλαξε τον, ίσως φταίει αυτός! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nmouts

Καλησπέρα,
Μηχανισμός συρόμενης πόρτας Proteco Mover 15 χωρίς φωτοκύτταρα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η πόρτα δουλεύει μόνο προς τη μια κατεύθυνση.

Αποσυνδέοντας το μοτέρ από την πλακέτα και δίνοντας απευθείας AC τάση είτε στο OPEN είτε στο CLOSE το μοτέρ κινείται κάθε φορά προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. 
Χωρίς το μοτερ συνδεδεμένο, δίνοντας εντολή να κλείσει η πόρτα, ακούμε τον ήχο του ρελέ και μετράμε τάση 191V στην σχετική έξοδο της πλακέτας προς το μοτέρ. 
Όταν όμως δίνουμε εντολή να ανοίξει η πόρτα, ακούμε πάλι ήχο από το ρελέ αλλά δεν έχουμε καθόλου τάση στην άλλη έξοδο της πλακέτας προς το μοτέρ.

Να υποθέσω ότι μάλλον το ρελέ για το άνοιγμα είναι χαλασμένο και με την αντικατάσταση του θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να πρέπει να αλλαχτεί όλη η πλακέτα;Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει κάτι άλλο;Η μέτρηση 191V είναι αναμενόμενη η θα έπρεπε να είναι 230V;Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν και πως μπορώ να ελέγξω την καλή λειτουργία του κομπλέρ του μηχανισμού;
ΜΦΧ

----------


## mikemtb73

Τελικά βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα?



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb73

Αν στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας έχεις πάλι 191 τότε Ναι είναι αναμενόμενα. Αν είναι παραπάνω, μάλλον και τα 2 ρελε θέλουν αλλαγή.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nmouts

> Αν στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας έχεις πάλι 191 τότε Ναι είναι αναμενόμενα. Αν είναι παραπάνω, μάλλον και τα 2 ρελε θέλουν αλλαγή.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στην είσοδο της πλακέτας μετράω 230V...

----------


## mikemtb73

Αλλαγή και τα δύο... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Δεν αρκει η ωμικη αντισταση κακης επαφης ρελε για πτωση τασης απο 230 σε 191. Το πολυμετρο με 20Μω αντισταση, ποση πτωση να προκαλεσει;
Rεπαφης=dv/i=40/(230/20.000.000)
3,5ΜΩ αντισταση θελει!!!

Η υπαρχει κάποιο inrush current limiter για slow start ή ισως να ειναι dc το μοτερ (field,stator για αντιστροφη) και μετριεται σε λαθος κλιμακα στο οργανο.

----------


## nyannaco

> ... ή ισως να ειναι dc το μοτερ (field,stator για αντιστροφη) και μετριεται σε λαθος κλιμακα στο οργανο.


Μάλλον μπήκες από κινητό φαντάζομαι, υπάρχει φωτό από το μοτέρ σε προγηγούμενο post και είναι AC.

----------


## klik

> Μάλλον μπήκες από κινητό φαντάζομαι, υπάρχει φωτό από το μοτέρ σε προγηγούμενο post και είναι AC.


ναι απο κινητρο ειχα γραψει το μηνυμα. Δεν έβλεπα φωτογραφίες.
Πάντως είναι απίθανο χωρίς μοτέρ τα 230 να γίνοντα 191. Εν κενω δηλαδή το πολυμετρο δεν θα μέτραγε τέτοια πτώση τασης. Μια φωτογραφία της κάτω όψης της πλακέτας ίσως να έδειχνε το πρόβλημα. Επίσης προς την μια κατευθυνση λειτουργει (ακόμα και όταν έχει 191 εν κενω)... κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει με τις μετρήσεις

----------


## pgperkos

Βγάλε το από το ρεύμα και δες αν υπάρχει συνέχεια στο κύκλωμα ή βραχυκύκλωμα (αν και φαντάζομαι αυτό θα έριχνε το ρελέ) με ένα πολύμετρο (diode test). Μπορεί να υπάρχει σημείο που να μην γίνετε καλή επαφή.

----------


## andyferraristi

Να παραθέσω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου. Πρόσφατα μου έφεραν ένα μοτέρ γκαραζόπορτας με το ίδιο ακριβώς σύμπτωμα και αντίστοιχες (εάν θυμάμαι καλά) μετρήσεις. Οι ρελέδες ήταν Ok και ενεργοποιούνταν κανονικά. Τελικά αποδείχτηκε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στην σύνδεση των καλωδίων του μοτέρ στη φίσα (και κατ' επέκταση στην πλακέτα). Γνωρίζοντας ότι πιθανότατα δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια σχετική παρέμβαση, απλά και μόνο το αναφέρω σαν πιθανότητα. Εάν όμως αποσύνδεσες για κάποιο λόγο τα καλώδια του μοτέρ, μήπως να το ξαναέλεγχες ???

----------


## nmouts

Καλησπέρα,

οι απαντήσεις στις ερωτήσεις σας:


Αποσύνδεσα και επανασύνδεσα όλα τα καλώδια στις φίσες της πλακέταςΤάση εισόδου πλακέτας 236V (βλέπε Input Voltage.jpg)Φωτογραφία της πίσω όψης της πλακέτας PCB Back Side.jpg. Πιστεύω ότι είναι καθαρή.Βίντεο1  με Ohm μέτρηση του μοτέρ. Μετράω το Common του μοτέρ με το Open (16,8 Ohm) και το Common του μοτέρ με το Close (17,9 Ohm)Βίντεο2 όπου μπορείτε να ακούσετε το μοτέρ σε λειτουργία, στο οποίο μετράω τα Amps του μοτέρ, εκτός πλακέτας και ξεκομπλαρισμένο.  Στη μια φορά δείχνει 1,46 Amp και στην αντίθετη 1,36 Amp.Βίντεο3 όπου μετράω την τάση στο μοτέρ, συνδεδεμένο στην πλακέτα και ξεκομπλαρισμένο, με εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο. Όταν δίνουμε εντολή να κλείσει η πόρτα, μετράω μεταξύ Common-Open 233 V και Common-Close 226 V. Όταν δίνουμε εντολή να ανοίξει δεν παίρνουμε τάση σε καμία επαφή.Τέλος Βίντεο4 όπου μετράω την τάση στην πλακέτα μεταξύ Common-Close και Common-Open του μοτέρ, με το μοτέρ αποσυνδεμένο. Όπως φαίνεται όταν δίνουμε εντολή να κλείσει η πόρτα η τάση αρχικά πάει στα 235V και μετά σταθεροποιείται στα 191Ω. Στην άλλη επαφή δεν παίρνουμε τάση. Όταν δίνουμε εντολή να ανοίξει η πόρτα δεν παίρνουμε τάση σε καμία επαφή.

Με τις παραπάνω μετρήσεις, τι σας φαίνεται προβληματικό και προς τα που πιστεύετε ότι πρέπει να κινηθώ;

ΜΦΧ

----------


## gep58

Από αυτά που κατάλαβα μπορώ να πω ότι ο κινητήρας είναι λειτουργικός. Εφ' όσον όπως γράφεις ακούγεται ο ήχος της όπλισης των ρελέ κατά το άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις αν όντως ο ήχος αφορά κάθε φορά τα ρελέ κίνησης κι όχι το ρελέ του φάρου. Αν δεν οπλίζει το ρελέ του ανοίγματος μπορεί να συμβαίνει είτε γιατί δεν παίρνει εντολή από τον μικροελεγκτή είτε για άλλο λόγο. Αν οπλίζει κανονικά τότε ή έχει κατεστραμμένες επαφές ή κάποια διακοπή στο top layer της πλακέτας.

----------


## nmouts

> ...Αν δεν οπλίζει το ρελέ του ανοίγματος μπορεί να συμβαίνει είτε γιατί δεν παίρνει εντολή από τον μικροελεγκτή είτε για άλλο λόγο. Αν οπλίζει κανονικά τότε ή έχει κατεστραμμένες επαφές ή κάποια διακοπή στο top layer της πλακέτας.


Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. 
Θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να μου εξηγούσες, πως ελέγχω αν όπλισε το ρελέ (πέρα από το ηχητικό);

----------


## gep58

Νίκο έλεγξε πρώτα ωμικά το πηνίο (εκτός τροφοδοσίας ο πίνακας) κι αν βρεις μια τιμή 200-800Ω μετά δώσε τροφοδοσία, εντολή ανοίγματος και μέτρα με προσοχή την τάση που παίρνει το πηνίο 12 ή 24V πάνω στους ακροδέκτες του.

----------


## nmouts

Καλησπέρα,
να ενημερώσω ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε τελικά σε μια προβληματική επαφή του τερματικού διακόπτη. 
Μετά από καθάρισμα και σφίξιμο του κλιπ του ακροδέκτη, η πόρτα λειτουργεί κανονικά και προς τις δυο κατευθύνσεις.
ΜΦΧ

----------


## mikemtb73

Και τώρα τα 191volt που μετραγες Πριν, επανήλθαν στα φυσιολογικά??? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nmouts

Τελικά η "λύση" αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν πολύ βραχυπρόθεσμη. 
Μέσα σε 2 ημέρες το πρόβλημα του να δουλεύει ομαλά προς τη μια μόνο κατεύθυνση ξανα παρουσιάστηκε.
Δυστυχώς, στο ενδιάμεσο που δούλευε κανονικά δεν έκανα μετρήσεις ...

----------

